# Help getting the spindle out of an Emco Compact 8



## mjg10 (Oct 11, 2017)

Recently I've been working on getting a compact 8 running a lot smoother than the way I got it, and everything has gone very easily until now.

The problem I ran into today was getting the spindle out of the headstock so I can either re-grease or replace the two tapered roller bearings, because they feel like they're offering way too much resistance (I'm guessing its the same dried up grease issue that the motor bearings had).

I removed the retaining nut and everything else holding it in (circled in red on the schematic), then gave it a good pounding with a rubber mallet but the spindle won't budge. I don't see set-screws, snap-rings or anything like that so it has to be press fit.

Keep whacking it with a hammer? Leave it the way it is? Is there a better way to do this?

Cheers guys


----------



## tertiaryjim (Oct 11, 2017)

I've not worked on that model of lathe but can offer a couple of ideas.
The shaft keys have to be removed. They will cut the seals.
The bearing races are a light press fit which can be sticky or perhaps a tight press fit.
Make certain the exposed shaft is clean and lubed with a light oil or penetrating oil.
Make a puller. If it wont budge the spindle then try a whack with your mallet .


----------



## dlane (Oct 11, 2017)

13 look like set screws


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 11, 2017)

Replace that rubber mallet with a slug of brass or aluminum and a 1 lb ball peen hammer and try again.

And if that is unsuccessful, rig up a puller with a piece of all threaded rod, say 5/8" or even 3/4" if it will fit thru the spindle bore.  Will have use some sort of sleeve that will go over the flange on the front of the spindle, Some big OD washers, nuts on each end and start torquing up on the nuts and see if that will start moving the spindle.  Use the same method to reinstall the spindle so you don't damage the new bearings.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 11, 2017)

Are you sure you need to remove them? Could you try some light oil and see if the bearings free up somewhat?
I would not remove them unless they really are in need of replacement
Mark S.
ps whacking on them is certain to ruin them, need press (or puller) to install or remove.


----------



## mikey (Oct 11, 2017)

The Compact 8 spindle is a precision piece; I would not take a mallet or hammer to it if I were you. You have two options: 1) remove the headstock and move it to a press and push the spindle out, or 2) use a threaded rod through the spindle (protect the taper) and pull it out as @4gsr suggested. Most of the guys on the Emco Larger Lathe group do it this way. A piece of PVC pipe that goes over the chuck mount, a large plate to span the pipe and pass the rod throught (instead of a large washer), and a nut on the threaded rod completes the front set up. In the rear, a large washer and nut to bear on the rear of the spindle. Then come up front and turn the nut and pull the spindle out.

Please do not hammer on your spindle. Nothing on any Emco lathe requires force other than bearing fits and even that is only 0.0002" at most.


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 11, 2017)

Yeah, you don't want to hammer directly on the end of the spindle.  That's why I said to use a piece of brass or aluminum on the spindle and hammer against it.  
Do it the way Mikey said to do it, this is the proper way to remove a spindle.  Some of us have "bad habits" we were taught years ago and hard to break old habits.


----------



## mjg10 (Oct 12, 2017)

Thanks everyone I appreciate all the replies, I'll give the puller a try.  The one that's been described sounds a whole lot simpler than the contraptions I was thinking of.

I wish it was as simple as getting some oil in there but its pretty well sealed. Hopefully the few times I hit it with the mallet didn't do any harm.


----------



## mikey (Oct 12, 2017)

I doubt you did any damage to the spindle with that rubber mallet. Not sure about the bearings, though! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## mikey (Oct 13, 2017)

Thought I would share a pic of the Compact 8 I helped to restore. It was a mess when we got it but it turned out okay.




I was thinking about your lathe and I would change the spindle bearings if it were my lathe. It has taken some hits with the mallet and brinelling of the races may have occurred so I would change them out while the spindle is out. I would use a precision bearing that is at least the equivalent of the stock bearings, or better.

The Emco factory sets preload on the spindle bearings in a simple way. They mount a 3 or 4 jaw chuck and then use one of the jaws to grab onto and give it a "strong spin". Preload is adjusted with the rear nut so that the chuck stops in one full revolution of the chuck, no more and no less.


----------

